
150 Years of Nature - ArtWomb
https://www.nature.com/immersive/d42859-019-00121-0/index.html
======
KineticLensman
I went to a 125th anniversary lecture day organised by Nature and I still
remember it (25 years later) as an outstanding day. Speakers included Richard
Dawkins, Stephen J Gould and Carl Sagan, who used his 'pale blue dot' lines in
his talk. A truly stunning array of the great luminaries of the day. It's
great to see Nature continuing.

One of the more amusing moments was when one of the speakers - describing
mankind vs the environment (or something, I don't precisely recollect now) -
finished by saying something like "...and so you see, Nature will always
defeat Science", referring of course to Nature the journal's rival journal.
Unfortunately someone in the audience didn't make that connection, and tried
debating with the speaker about the primacy of science and technology. Oh
well.

------
OldGuyInTheClub
I subscribed to both Science and Nature for a while but dropped my Nature
subscription about 2 years ago. They constantly spin off specialty titles and
limit archive access to 1997 and later. They were also adding a lot of
sponsored content that wasn't clearly marked. For a comparable cost, Science
allows full archive access and the publishing group has fewer titles. I'm more
likely to find articles in a field I haven't heard of before. Science's
sponsored content, and it does have it, is easier to spot and ignore.

------
spodek
Science to me means observing and experimenting with nature, then honestly
reporting the results.

With the science around the environment so conclusive and the timeline for
preventing suffering so short, I consider the most important task of a
scientist to make the results usable -- not just understandable and
meaningful, but clear in what to do. That means living sustainably ourselves.
When Greta gave scientific results to the US Congress, they still didn't know
what to do with it.

Since few leaders will learn science, scientists learning to lead will make a
difference. Fact, figures, doom, gloom, and such, however correct, aren't
leadership. Nor is telling people what to do, which generally motivates people
to keep doing what they were.

Individual action isn't widespread change, but scientists who don't follow
their advice undermine that advice and lead others also not to follow it,
which is why sites like
[https://noflyclimatesci.org](https://noflyclimatesci.org) are so important.

It's not the only solution, but until we make scientists who live
unsustainably go the way of a surgeon general who smokes, all our results will
become like the Library of Alexandria after nature corrects our population.

~~~
visarga
> Science to me means observing and experimenting with nature, then honestly
> reporting the results.

Then what is the relation between computer science and nature?

------
briga
Love the little videos Nature puts out, you can find a bunch more on their
YouTube channel. I'd be interested in seeing a similar map based on some
measure of semantic/vocabulary similarity rather than just citations. There
are probably a lot of connections between papers that aren't captured by
citations

~~~
xkcd-sucks
The lab that did it actually got the full text archives of Nature, but the NLP
was tricky so they fell back to a citation network to finish the project in
time. BTW internally they call the vertical individual-papers plots "carrots"

------
mkagenius
Nice visuals. Wonder what did they use for those sparkly web of light..

Sidenote: Today was Starbucks 150 year too

~~~
mtranzambetti
I think Starbucks was founded in 1971, but I do agree the visuals for Nature's
150 year anniversary page are beautifully executed.

~~~
mkagenius
You are right. They have me fooled with their 150 offer. I should have googled
about it.

